
Show HN: NVMX – Full featured and cross platform Node.js version manager - pd4d10
https://github.com/pd4d10/nvmx
======
jotato
I'm all for choices, but how is this different from NVM? Is there a reason I
should switch?

~~~
pd4d10
The initial motivation is, I need a nvm works at Windows. nvmx is only for
macOS and Linux

In addition, nvmx also support nightly, rc, v8-canary version of Node.js, and
Microsoft's node-chakaracore

If nvm already meets your needs, I don't think it is necessary to try nvmx.

But If you need the features listed above, just try it:)

